# Rpg oder adventure...



## honolulu_man (31. Juli 2001)

HI,
ich habe vor ein Rpg oder Adventure zu machen. Gibt es da spezielle Programme(vielleicht Baukästen) oder Sprachen die für sowas geeignet sind?
falls ihr was kennt bitte antwortet mir.
danke
%)


----------



## discoguide24.de (1. August 2001)

Hi,

es gibt ein 3d-entwicklungsproggi namens "NEMO" von ner französ. firma. ist ideal für rpgs, da viels in 3d ( so änhlich wie 3dmax ) vorgegeben sind.

die url weiss ich leider nicht,..aber schau halt mal nach irgendwas "NEMO"+"3d" und nach...

gruss


----------



## honolulu_man (1. August 2001)

*danke*

Danke!
muss man da was programmieren oder nicht?
egal! ich such jetzt erstmal nach dem programm.


----------



## discoguide24.de (1. August 2001)

ist objektorientierte 3d entwicklung..

was ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen.. das ding ist leider relativ teuer, zwar billiger als max aber immernoch genug :-- 

viel spass und wenn dus gefunden hast,..kansste ja url mal posten..ciao


----------



## SnorreDev (11. August 2001)

Hi

Also ich würde immer noch C++ & OpenGL oder DirectX empfehlen.
Die Baukästen machen nur faul, und sind zu unflexibel.

Wenn du sowas lernen willst, dann schau doch mal auf meine Page 
Ich weiß ... immer diese Werbung

Sonst kann ich nur vom Hörensagen auf A5 verweisen. Das soll rech gut sein

http://www.snorre-dev.com

CU
Snorre


----------



## discoguide24.de (11. August 2001)

Das A5 in Darmstadt ist wirklich geil, besonders die HipHop Area


----------



## Alien3000lu (14. Dezember 2001)

*Probier mal dieses Programm aus!*

Geh doch mal auf diese Seite:
http://www.rpgmaker2000.de/

Dort findes du das Programm, bei downloads!

Weitere Anweisungen, findest du bei ihnen!

Wenn es dir gefällt, und ein Spiel gemacht hast(oder anfang) kannst mir es Mailen!

Tschüss


----------



## Piesbruhder (5. April 2002)

Das ist leicht!
Geh mal auf Google und such nach RPG Engine und so weiter.
Was dir dazu einfällt. Du findest haufenweise Zeug darüber.
Viel in English, Koreanisch und Japanisch leider.
Viel Glück!

Ansonsten geb ich Snorre recht. Ich mach das gerade.
(Stefan Zerbst lässt grüßen) 

Übrigens: Snorre! Deine Seite ist eine meiner Lieblingseiten.


----------



## SAR (24. November 2003)

mit dem 3d game studio könntest du viel machen (A5). Ist ne erweiterte Quake 3 Engine. Ist teilweise Baukasten, musst aber auch programmieren, sind aber Tipps etc. mit dabei. Musst mal gucken unter http://www.3dgamestufio.de
Der Spass kann dich aber zwischen 40 und viel zu viel Euros kosten, weil es noch ne untergliederung in bestimmte Editionen gibt. Ist aber nicht schlecht...

mfg


----------



## SAR (24. November 2003)

Vieleicht reicht sogar die Demo! Die ist kostenlos zum runterladen und ein Tutorial zu rpg's ist auch dort. Da hast du models und Skripte mit drin...

mfg


----------

